# Oysters



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Reminder
It the second Tuesday of the month and Shrimp Basket is running their raw oyster special today.:thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

captfredscharters said:


> Reminder
> It the second Tuesday of the month and Shrimp Basket is running their raw oyster special today.:thumbup:


 Wife and I went last time and their horseradish will clear your sinuses and bring tears to your eyes ...


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, I had forgotten.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

The oysters should be good this time of year


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

They were excellent. Nice and salty!


----------

